# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  who is ur velantine .....????

## waffa

*hi 
desi frendz :givefl; 
how r u all ......???

here u all tell who is ur velantine :blush: :blush: ???????????

n dont b shy ... just go On n tell ur feelingz............ :up; :up; 

ok let me start it .......*

----------


## *Fatima*

i dont shy i tell u my velantine is salman

----------


## waffa

dont say me again that ..fati u kwn wht i said u abt it

----------


## *Fatima*

no i dont no

----------


## waffa

lolz ok

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

U know all of DT the most loving female for me in this world is my sweet Mom. and i think u all laugh at me but really i love my mom a lot and she is my valentine.

Secondly in case of my life partner i still not find any girl which impress me a lot and I find a lot of errors in many girls its doesnot mean that girls are wrong but i wanna a girl that is khubsurat and khubseerat that is a little sensible,little mature,little bongi,thora sa us main buchpana bhi ho thori si us mein shararat bhi ho thori si masti bhi ho thori si ziddi bhi ho ta kay mananay ka mazza aaye,thora sa nukhra bhi ho ta kay nakhra utthanay main mazza bhi aaye.thora say dantna bhi aata ho ta kay dant khanay ka maza bhi aaey and last mujhay manana bhi aaey aur mujhay sumjhna bhi aaey.Ghar aaon kaam say thuka huwa tou mujhay smile face say receive karay,naey dress mein tiyar shiyar ho kar bethay aur uss kay chehray ko dekh kar din bhar ki thakan uttar jaey aur yehi meri ideal wife bhi ho.

A girl which have all properties of common human being but thori thori si zaida nahi.

----------


## Kainaat

Qaiser bhai yeh sab ho us mein  :Big Grin: 

aap to aise bhabhi ke agay lag jayeinge, jaisa woh kaheingi aap to waisa hi karoge, Faisal bhai kuch samjho na :rolling;

waise husband ka raub hona chahiye bewi par na ke ulta  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qaiser Izhar

Yeah kainaat sis u r right 
Husband ka raub huna chahiya infact her biwi chahay gi kay us kay husband ka raub ho lakin itna bhi nahi kay bechari sans bhi na lai sakay.

meray khyal say agar shadi ka mazza laina ha tou zun mureedi karni chahiaey

Haan lakin her ghar kay matter mein final decision husband ka hi hona chahiaey

Kainaat sis zindagi chaar din ki hai woh bechari agar meray liye apna ghar bar chor kar aai hai tou mera bhi faraz hai kay us ko khush rakhon aur us ki care karon

lakin haan raub dalnay mein bhi main sub say agay hoon.

lakin overall meri nature loving hai

theek hai na kay khuch improve karon.

----------


## Kainaat

Qaiser bhai yeh baat sahee hai aapki raub hona chahiye aur last decision husband ka hona chahiye, par jaise ke aapne likha tha woh aisa tha, ke aapki wife, meri hone wali bhabhi, aapse naraaz rahe aur aap unko manate reh jayein  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

Qaiser sahib  mom velantine nahe ho sukti janab ...yai yai srif gal frend he ho sukti hai ..rite na ......... :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

> lakin waffa aik couple aur bhi hai


 :whistle; kon ho suktay hain yahan  lakin i knw hum say acha tu nahe na ,,,,,,,,
kiun sweetO batao na in ko :ang9:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

do hi couples hain yahan pe :whistle; 

Qambar & Tisha

Me n Waffa :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

kya 2 kafi nahin hain  :Big Grin: 

2 ban gaye bari baat hai waise lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Kaafi hena  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Kainaat

haan kyounke mujhe iski bhi umeed nahin thi, hehe :rolling;

----------


## TISHA

hi

----------

